# Need male of any kind CANADA



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

my female is lonely needs mate. 

Who evers willing tell me.

I live in calgary alberta

Elvis


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Sheesh, Elvis.....I hope you are talking about pigeons!!!  

Sorry, couldn't resist.....  

Linda


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

LOL!

forgot to mention the ovious! PIGEON MALE!

elvis


----------

